# Say a little prayer for my nephew tonight- my sister's gonna circ him tomorrow.



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Say a little prayer for my nephew, Alexzander, tonight. My sister is in labor with him right now and will probably deliver him tonight. She's insistant on letting her boyfriend choose to circumscise him, "to look like Daddy".







: I tried, but I couldn't talk her out of it. She actually threatened to make sure he's circed to spite me if I didn't stop bugging her about it. I hope somehow, once she sees how perfect he will be or maybe a nurse will say something that makes her start really thinking or something... *SOMEHOW*, she'll change her mind. And please pray that, if she doesn't have a chance of heart, that it's somehow as painless and complication free as possible for my nephew, though *SHE* doesn't need to know that.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Tell her, "you can still say no" just for that one last attempt. She is already hesitant. Print out the "Mothers who regret" thread and give it to her when you see her after the baby is born.







:


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

I've already done that. Nothing. She's very headstrong. If you try to force her to do something, she won't do it. I told her my own "Mother who regrets" story as well and it backfired- "Well, he doesn't even know what he's missing and he's fine." Seriously, I think it may take a miracle or some kind of epiphany on her part to change her mind.


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers for your sis & nephew.
Don't beat yourself up over this. You tried. Some people just won't ever "get" it. Have you tried talking to her boyfriend?


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

I'll pray that the doctor loses his keys and can't get to work on time.


----------



## KBecks (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Best wishes and prayers for your nephew.


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *harleyhalfmoon* 
I've already done that. Nothing. She's very headstrong. If you try to force her to do something, she won't do it. I told her my own "Mother who regrets" story as well and it backfired- "Well, he doesn't even know what he's missing and he's fine." Seriously, I think it may take a miracle or some kind of epiphany on her part to change her mind.

I dont know if its too late, but you could use some quotes that I put up, straight from teen boys. Instead of from what mothers think, this is from boys like her future son. If you want a more specific quote, let me know. Otherwise I guess otherwise, I just hope for the best for this boy.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

She had him late last night. Alexzander Thomas, 7 pounds, 15 ounces, 20 inches. I haven't spoken to my sister yet- just my Mother. I live almost three hours away and will not be able to make it up this weekend. Talking to her boyfriend in not an option- they only started dating about 10 months ago and I've only met him once. My Mother is almost on my side on anticirc- she's just getting there, not enough to say what I would say, but enough that she promised to insist that my sister does alot of research and asks alot of questions before doing anything. Whether or not my sister listens may be a different story. Anyways, I was told last night that Alex "looks just like his Daddy" and that "he's got the tiniest little penis my sister has ever seen". I hope my sister falls in love with the "tiniest little penis ever" and doesn't want to cut it, that the rest of him looks "just like Daddy", so they don't have to have the same penis. I guess I'll update when I know anything else...


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## CanadianMaple (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry you weren't able to change her mind. I hope he does well and doesn't have any complications.


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *harleyhalfmoon* 
Anyways, I was told last night that Alex "looks just like his Daddy" and that "he's got the tiniest little penis my sister has ever seen".

I wonder if she knows that a tight circ could LEAVE him with the tiniest little penis ever? It doesn't have to be as extreme as buried penis. Since the doctor will not know how much skin will be needed for an adult erection, even a loose circ could result in loss of length when erect. One would think this would be enough of a deterrent, given the value many men and women place on penile size.


----------



## blsilva (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Breathless Wonder* 
I wonder if she knows that a tight circ could LEAVE him with the tiniest little penis ever? It doesn't have to be as extreme as buried penis. Since the doctor will not know how much skin will be needed for an adult erection, even a loose circ could result in loss of length when erect. One would think this would be enough of a deterrent, given the value many men and women place on penile size.

I was thinking that, too.


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Breathless Wonder* 
I wonder if she knows that a tight circ could LEAVE him with the tiniest little penis ever? It doesn't have to be as extreme as buried penis. Since the doctor will not know how much skin will be needed for an adult erection, even a loose circ could result in loss of length when erect. One would think this would be enough of a deterrent, given the value many men and women place on penile size.

Its shocking that people would even do this kind of surgery on a baby. For any other surgery doctors will always say that its not the best idea because you dont know how things will grow once it reaches adult size.


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

I was told last night that Alex "looks just like his Daddy" and that "he's got the tiniest little penis my sister has ever seen".
Disclaimer: I know the situation is absolutely NOT even remotely funny but I can't lie, I giggled at those two things in close proximity. He looks just like daddy and has the tiniest penis ever....*cough*


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *harleyhalfmoon* 
Anyways, I was told last night that Alex "looks just like his Daddy" and that "he's got the tiniest little penis my sister has ever seen".

Tiny baby...tiny penis.







: I really don't understand people sometimes. I have NEVER heard a parent comment on girls labia, but the people who circ almost always seem to comment on the size of the penis.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fi.* 
Disclaimer: I know the situation is absolutely NOT even remotely funny but I can't lie, I giggled at those two things in close proximity. He looks just like daddy and has the tiniest penis ever....*cough*

You're right. Your comparison made me laugh. I sure could use a laugh today.









Anyways, a bit of an update... They live in a *VERY* high circ area- probably 90% or higher, so I was very surprised to hear, when I talked to my sister this afternoon, that they could not find a doctor who would touch a penis that small- they all took one look, saw how tiny he was, and refused to circ him. (A mini miracle?) I don't know what's gonna happen when he's a little older and a little bigger, but I figured that his tiny little penis has bought him at least a month or two's time, if not longer. Maybe there's hope in changing my sister's mind- she's tends to make hasty decisions regarding her children, but her Mother Bear comes out bigtime once they've got that bond. Hopefully, she's grow to like how he looks and just refuse to bring him back in when he's bigger.







: (I didn't ask if she was still gonna circ him, because my gut told me that it really wasn't the time to bring it up. I'll see what I can say once the baby's home.) Also, I know for a fact that her pediatrician is very anticirc- he's got four sons, all intact, and I was their daycare teacher when they were toddlers. Alex is not out of the clear yet, but he's "safe" for now. Hopefully, his luck will stay with him as he gets older.

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know at what age the doctors have to start giving anesthesia, in case he does get circed when he's bigger? I have to tell myself, if she does circ when he's older, at least he'll be out of it and won't feel it while it's happening, but if, say, they start at three months old and she's wants to circ him when he's, say, two months old, the least I can do for Alex is try to convince her to wait until he's old enough for anesthesia. Also, does anyone know about Medicaid in MA, if they pay for circing once the child is no longer a newborn? I know they don't cover cosmetic surgery, but they do cover circing in newborns. Maybe she'll miss that deadline as well and it'll fall into the cosmetic surgery catagory? Trying to plan my next move, because chances are, he won't always have "the tiniest penis there ever was".


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

That is all such great news, even that he has "the tiniest penis ever"









I _think_ medicaid only covers it while in the hospital for birth... We can all hope, huh? I'll see what I can find for anesthesia, and I can email you a word document about why it is "best" to be circ'ed after puberty, if you think it will help.

And many, many kudos to the ped as well!


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

I think it's a mini miracle..maybe she'll be too lazy to put in the effort to get it done later

In states where Medicare still covers circumcisions it is only in the hospital (AFAIK). They won't do it without anesthesia after 2 weeks in most cases (unless your sister can find a truly sadistic doctor who like to cause sever pain to infants - well, I guess that would include any doctor that circumcises then...)

You can always use the last resort card that I played with my brother...I told him that I would be sure to let his son know as soon as he was old enough that mommy and daddy knew how wrong it was to cut off part of his penis but they thought it would be cuter if they did. I also promised to be there to help him sue them as soon as he could.


----------



## Raelynn (Apr 7, 2007)

That is wonderful that he has been spared for now. Im praying that Medicaid doesn't cover it now that he's out of the hospital and that your sister realizes how perfect her son is, just the way he was born.


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *harleyhalfmoon* 
Trying to plan my next move, because chances are, he won't always have "the tiniest penis there ever was".

I'm really glad he won't be circed now and I'm hoping his mama will have a change of heart on the whole circ decision.
I've debating on saying anything because certainly I do not know what the case is with your nephew. But sometimes in my hospital a doctor will refuse to do the circ if the baby has "micropenis". Now sometimes the baby is just too small to circ at birth and he will eventually catch up, but it's not always the case.


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

I hope that it ends up meaning it isnt done!







yay for her little guy still being whole at least for now









and im sure at 6 mo they are supposed to use anesthesia, but before that im not sure what the line is, id say birth, period, if it is to e done for whatever reason, but unfortunately, that isnt the case..


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Be sure to give her some intact care info in case she thinks she needs to be (or if the doctors wrongfully tell her she needs to be) retracting him.

*I hope and pray he stays intact*.... our neighbors here had their ds circed at 3 months old for the very same reason. Some people just can't get over thinking that there is something "wrong" with their child for being completely normal.







:


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

What a miracle indeed!! Hopefully they will realize how easy it is to take care of and then just realize there is no need to get it done...

At least his little penis saved him so far....


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Once they are to big for the circumstraint then they have to go under GA I dont know how big is to big tho. I hope that she comes to her senses and forgets about the circ. But I would give her some intact care information to keep him from having problems by being retracted since that would just reinforce her idea of why circ is needed.


----------



## KBecks (Jan 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
Be sure to give her some intact care info in case she thinks she needs to be (or if the doctors wrongfully tell her she needs to be) retracting him.

*I hope and pray he stays intact*.... our neighbors here had their ds circed at 3 months old for the very same reason. Some people just can't get over thinking that there is something "wrong" with their child for being completely normal.







:

Yes, she will need to know she doesn't have to fuss with his penis at all. It sounds like shr has a good pedi though!


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm glad he was spared from that kind of trauma for now. Hopefully your sister will come to her senses and she will just leave him alone.

Please make sure she knows a little about the intact penis, especially that retraction is NOT necessary.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow...lucky babe! Brainstorm now - hopefully, as others have said, though she'll just "forget it."


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I am so glad his itty bitty penis saved the day.








I am so glad the doctors refused to circ him , I can only imagine he would have had complications.

I hope she will forget about having it done after she bonds well with him and realizes an intact penis is easy to care for and not nasty.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Night_Nurse* 
I'm really glad he won't be circed now and I'm hoping his mama will have a change of heart on the whole circ decision.
I've debating on saying anything because certainly I do not know what the case is with your nephew. But sometimes in my hospital a doctor will refuse to do the circ if the baby has "micropenis". Now sometimes the baby is just too small to circ at birth and he will eventually catch up, but it's not always the case.

Yeah, that thought crossed my mind, and I almost mentioned it to my sister yesterday, but I didn't want her thinking anything was "wrong" with his penis or that it needed any kind of "fixing". (I don't know what the treatment is for micropenis.) If the doctors said anything about micropenis, she didn't tell me. One of my brothers was also very tiny, if you know what I mean (he'd kill me if he knew I was telling anyone!







), and the doctor almost couldn't circ him, either.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
Be sure to give her some intact care info in case she thinks she needs to be (or if the doctors wrongfully tell her she needs to be) retracting him.


The pediatrician is good- he doesn't let any one of his patients leave the hospital until he checks out the baby and has a consultation with the baby's parents. He'll let her know about retracting. It'll mean more coming from him, especially when he expresses his relief that she did not circ because of all the harm it does. I just loved that pediatrition. (He was my son's pediatrition for eight years before we moved away.) He's the kind of doctor who really, really cares about his patients and he knows everything. Literally, but not in a snobby or smug way, just in a "here are all the facts" way. He was also my sister's pediatrition for years and years when she was growing up and is my niece's as well, so whatever he says to her about Alex being intact will pull alot of weight with my sister.


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fyrestorm* 
You can always use the last resort card that I played with my brother...I told him that I would be sure to let his son know as soon as he was old enough that mommy and daddy knew how wrong it was to cut off part of his penis but they thought it would be cuter if they did. I also promised to be there to help him sue them as soon as he could.

I know this is off topic, but I was just wondering, what did your brother say, when you said all that to him? Did he still have the circ done?


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fyrestorm* 
You can always use the last resort card that I played with my brother...I told him that I would be sure to let his son know as soon as he was old enough that mommy and daddy knew how wrong it was to cut off part of his penis but they thought it would be cuter if they did. I also promised to be there to help him sue them as soon as he could.

VERY good advice, IMO.

Your sister mentioned that he wouldn't know what he's missing, so tell her that you will MAKE SURE that he DOES know EXACTLY what he is missing...


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *perspective* 
I know this is off topic, but I was just wondering, what did your brother say, when you said all that to him? Did he still have the circ done?


Yeah...he still did it with both of his boys..I no longer spea to him...but I will be in touch with the boys.


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

Is his "micropenis" being caused by a fat pad? If so, then it's actually likely to get seemingly worse rather than better because the baby will chunk up (is she breastfeeding?). Then when he starts getting mobile (serious crawling or walking) he'll likely start to slim down. That's probably when he'll seem to "grow".

A friend of mine here has a boy that used to have the smallest penis I'd ever seen...really it was just a nub! (she's anti-circ anyway, but we joked that it's a good thing she is because if she had circ'd there wouldn't have been anything left!) He just turned a year and he's starting to "come out" more now.

One good thing about not circing now is that she'll come to realize that there's nothing "wrong" with an intact penis. That it's easy to clean. That it still works fine. And she'll get used to seeing it this way. AND, (and I mean no offense by this at all...I only mention it because you said that she and BF haven't been together long) maybe the relationship will end and without BF's insistence she'll change her mind???

Regardless, I'm SO happy that he will remain intact, at least for now!


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2boyzmama* 
Is his "micropenis" being caused by a fat pad? If so, then it's actually likely to get seemingly worse rather than better because the baby will chunk up (is she breastfeeding?). Then when he starts getting mobile (serious crawling or walking) he'll likely start to slim down. That's probably when he'll seem to "grow".

A friend of mine here has a boy that used to have the smallest penis I'd ever seen...really it was just a nub! (she's anti-circ anyway, but we joked that it's a good thing she is because if she had circ'd there wouldn't have been anything left!) He just turned a year and he's starting to "come out" more now.

One good thing about not circing now is that she'll come to realize that there's nothing "wrong" with an intact penis. That it's easy to clean. That it still works fine. And she'll get used to seeing it this way. AND, (and I mean no offense by this at all...I only mention it because you said that she and BF haven't been together long) maybe the relationship will end and without BF's insistence she'll change her mind???

Regardless, I'm SO happy that he will remain intact, at least for now!

Yes, she's trying to breastfeed. And I don't know any nicer way to put it- her boyfriend really does seem like a nice guy, circ issues aside, but my sister has a habit of... not staying with one guy very long. My niece is 7. This is her fourth "Daddy"- biological Father and then three boyfriends, so there's the underlying, "so when does the next guy show up" thoughts on everyone's minds.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Okay, I had to giggle--what an answer to prayer, your little nephew unable to be circed 'cause he's too small! That's adorable.









I'm thrilled that you've been bought some more time. I really, really hope things change between now and whenever she's planning to get it done. The possibility of a few more months, for her to get used to the way he looks, and for you to bring the issue up again (if you think it's wise)... that's fantastic.


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

that is so wonderful YEAH FOR SMALL PENI!!!! I hope that she can bond with him as a whole and the fact that her ped is anti circ, lets hope he has a fighting chance.


----------



## PJJ (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fyrestorm* 
You can always use the last resort card that I played with my brother...I told him that I would be sure to let his son know as soon as he was old enough that mommy and daddy knew how wrong it was to cut off part of his penis but they thought it would be cuter if they did. I also promised to be there to help him sue them as soon as he could.

Oh my goodness...what a great card to play with your brother.
I wish I could have with mine. His son was premature and we thought he would not do it. Oh, but he and his wife did without telling me or my mom (she is now pro-intact).

Thanks for the great post!


----------



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)

Wow, that's great for your nephew! I wish mine had been as lucky yesterday


----------



## grendal82002 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yea its good to hear he wont be circ'd.


----------



## bugmenot (May 29, 2005)

Reading this thread, a couple things disturbed me.

1) As said, when he grows out of the "baby fat", will she want to circumcise him then? Educate her now, so she'll see that everything is normal. OTOH, the more time she has to bond with an intact son, then hopefully that'll change her mind.

I wouldn't hedge my bets though. The only thing saving him is the baby fat. OTOH, if his penis gets big enough to circumcise, then maybe the mom believes in the "he'll remember it later" excuse and use that as a reason not to do it.

2) What if she has other sons? Will she want to circumcise them? And then this son will have an older brother. Will she want them both circumcised "so they'll look alike" ??


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bugmenot* 
Reading this thread, a couple things disturbed me.

1) As said, when he grows out of the "baby fat", will she want to circumcise him then? Educate her now, so she'll see that everything is normal. OTOH, the more time she has to bond with an intact son, then hopefully that'll change her mind.

I wouldn't hedge my bets though. The only thing saving him is the baby fat. OTOH, if his penis gets big enough to circumcise, then maybe the mom believes in the "he'll remember it later" excuse and use that as a reason not to do it.

2) What if she has other sons? Will she want to circumcise them? And then this son will have an older brother. Will she want them both circumcised "so they'll look alike" ??

It's hardly the optimum, but far better than the norm.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bugmenot* 
Reading this thread, a couple things disturbed me.

1) As said, when he grows out of the "baby fat", will she want to circumcise him then? Educate her now, so she'll see that everything is normal. OTOH, the more time she has to bond with an intact son, then hopefully that'll change her mind.

I wouldn't hedge my bets though. The only thing saving him is the baby fat. OTOH, if his penis gets big enough to circumcise, then maybe the mom believes in the "he'll remember it later" excuse and use that as a reason not to do it.

2) What if she has other sons? Will she want to circumcise them? And then this son will have an older brother. Will she want them both circumcised "so they'll look alike" ??


Both thoughts have been in the back of my mind. I have been educating her- so much that, while she was still pregnant, she threatened to cut me off from my niece and my nephew if I kept pushing it. So I need to be slow and tactful for now, but if I'm too slow and tactful, I may not get to her in time. As for any other sons of hers, I don't know for sure, of course, but I'm pretty sure that she will either end up with them all circed or all intact, if she goes on to have any more sons. If she leaves him intact, then it will almost be a non-issue if she ever has another son. If she ends up circing him, especially if there are no complications, it will be a lost cause to convince her not to circ any future sons (not that I wouldn't try to talk her out of it!). She's more likely to want sons that look alike instead of sons and Father's who look alike, know what I mean? It's all been weighing heavily on my mind.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

I finally met my nephew yesterday (3 weeks, 1 day old) and I peeked while she was changing his daiper. Still no circ and I noticed that, even though it was a really messy diaper, she also did not retract him. I have a feeling she's not gonna circ him. She seemed completely happy and comfortable with his body the way it was and the fact that she did not retract tells me that the pediatrician has talked to her all about circing. Still a slight chance of him getting circed, but I have a feeling he's gonna stay intact.









By the way, check out my signature- click on Doodlebug. I finally got a picture of Alex.


----------



## RMM1117 (Dec 6, 2007)

Phew! Lets hope she will just forget about it and be consumed with caring for her new and perfect little guy!


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

Has it occured to her that removing something from something makes it smaller.

Why don't we call this penis reduction surgery? It would be accurate.

I've heard several restored men state they they gained an inch or so in length and some in width due to no longer having tight shaft skin restricting their erections.

Something to think about!


----------



## 00646 (Jan 18, 2008)

I hope he'll stay intact.
good luck.


----------



## phdmama06 (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm glad he is still intact and hope he stays that way!
The picture you linked is just adorable


----------



## Frootloop (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm glad the little guy is still whole







he's adorable, btw!!
I pray that mama realizes that she loves EVERY bit of him and he stays that way.







:


----------

